# Driving(Going from parking lot to street)



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

So I recently started learning to drive. I have learned how to control the car but have not driven on the street. How do I transition from parking lot practice to street? I feel like trasitioning suddenly to a heavy road way is going to cuase a collision.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Get a driving instructor or at least have someone with you with a licence


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Skeletalz said:


> Get a driving instructor or at least have someone with you with a licence


The three licensed drivers have been in the car when I was learning to control the vehicle.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> The three licensed drivers have been in the car when I was learning to control the vehicle.


Then what is the question, you have the people, why are you asking for help here? Have them teach you


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

Find some back roads, and avoid rush hour until you get more comfortable. in time it will become such a natural act that it wont even register that you are doing it. My best advice, do not hesitate. every drive assumes that every other driver is a complete asshole, so if you try to be polite and wait, you will cause more trouble than just going.


----------



## Maker of helmets (Sep 8, 2014)

I would find a quiet street to practise on first


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Practice in residential areas - during non rush hours - with reduced traffic; it helps with conditioning/obeying all signs including speed limits where pedestrian foot traffic is common; schools, libraries, community centres etc...


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

As others have said, find a quiet neighbourhood to start in and pick a quiet time of day. Have the licensed person drive the car to the quiet area, then you take over. It will probably vary depending on where you live, but around here, Sunday mornings and Sunday evenings the streets are practically empty.

Try not to worry/stress about the other drivers. You *will* annoy/frustrate some of them while you're learning - it's inevitable. Don't allow yourself to feel rushed or pushed by an impatient driver though. As long as you're not doing anything dangerous, just do your own thing.

The only way you'll get comfortable driving in traffic is to drive in traffic. Practice, practice and more practice.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

Make sounds effects. It works like a breeze.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Instructor>Licensed people. They are not the same.

Other than that, drive in residential, low speed limit streets. When you are ready to drive faster roads, wait for periods of low traffic.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Nah son, you got to dive right in the deep end. None of that dipping in your toes. Find a major road with a decent bit of traffic and go on it. Do that early in your learning process. The more you put it off the more daunting everything else will be. You need to send your confidence sky high asap


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Move from a parking lot to a quiet neighborhood, and then to quiet backroads. tackle highways and stuff last. the instructors only helped me so much, but it's good to have one if you can afford it.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Get an instructor that will teach you the rule of the road. You don't have to spend a lot of time with an instructor. I only had 10 hrs of driving time with an instructor. 


It is the safest bet, plus they have those secondary control wheels that can help you in the case of a major error. 

So instructors all the way! -


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

johnson.han.3 said:


> Get an instructor that will teach you the rule of the road. You don't have to spend a lot of time with an instructor. I only had 10 hrs of driving time with an instructor.
> 
> 
> It is the safest bet, plus they have those secondary control wheels that can help you in the case of a major error.
> ...


Would I be able to pass a test better after driving with an instructor?


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> Would I be able to pass a test better after driving with an instructor?


Where I am, if you go through a - recognized/licensed - course with instructor - you receive a certificate that will reduce insurance. You'll need to research and do the math to see if it's worth it for yourself; here's a link I just found doing a quick search.

 https://www.insurancehotline.com/ho...raining-course-actually-save-on-car-insurance

And yes, your chances of passing any tests - after passing the course - _should_ improve.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Where I am, if you go through a - recognized/licensed - course with instructor - you receive a certificate that will reduce insurance. You'll need to research and do the math to see if it's worth it for yourself; here's a link I just found doing a quick search.
> 
> https://www.insurancehotline.com/ho...raining-course-actually-save-on-car-insurance
> 
> And yes, your chances of passing any tests - after passing the course - _should_ improve.


These locations are all Canada. Im in the US


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> These locations are all Canada. Im in the US


That's why I wrote you'll need to research on your own; contact your insurance company as well.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Miss Bingley said:


> Move from a parking lot to a quiet neighborhood, and then to quiet backroads. *tackle highways and stuff last.* the instructors only helped me so much, but it's good to have one if you can afford it.


Disagree. Unless you're talking LA or the GTA or somewhere equally ridiculous, highway driving is by far the easiest and least stressful - you only have to worry about staying in your lane and maintaining a constant speed. It gets you a lot of time/miles behind the wheel very quickly in an easy driving environment. In my experience at least...


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

MisterPerfect said:


> These locations are all Canada. Im in the US


there are plenty of driving schools in America, They will run you through everything that you will encounter on both the written and physical tests as well as net you between 10-30% discount on your insurance depending on your insurer. It is definitely worth it.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

See the cars?

Don't hit them.

Edit:
That may seem sarcastic but I'm dead serious. If you can drive in a parking lot, you can drive anywhere. The car only does what you tell it to. You have to believe that.

It will be harder if you are nervous.


----------



## Miss Bingley (Jun 28, 2013)

Impavida said:


> Disagree. Unless you're talking LA or the GTA or somewhere equally ridiculous, highway driving is by far the easiest and least stressful - you only have to worry about staying in your lane and maintaining a constant speed. It gets you a lot of time/miles behind the wheel very quickly in an easy driving environment. In my experience at least...


Well, you obviously never driven I-95 in Philadelphia...or route 114 in Boston lmao.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

As long as you don't hit anyone you'll be fine. Most other drivers are competent enough to get out of the way without running into you if you were to fuck up. Other than that I recommend you drive a lot with a friend or a parent. Instructurs are only good at telling you about specific rules and how to perform maneuvers which won't make you feel used to driving. To feel comfortable you just need to put the hours in. I'm still "practicing" myself (I can pretty much drive, I've just haven't had the time to actually take the test) and I learned everything when casually driving around with my dad, not from the instructor who just spews out the facts. 



sprinkles said:


> See the cars?
> 
> Don't hit them.
> 
> ...


Yeah but he can only have done so much driving in a parking lot.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Cataclysm said:


> As long as you don't hit anyone you'll be fine. Most other drivers are competent enough to get out of the way without running into you if you were to fuck up. Other than that I recommend you drive a lot with a friend or a parent. Instructurs are only good at telling you about specific rules and how to perform maneuvers which won't make you feel used to driving. To feel comfortable you just need to put the hours in. I'm still "practicing" myself (I can pretty much drive, I've just haven't had the time to actually take the test) and I learned everything when casually driving around with my dad, not from the instructor who just spews out the facts.
> 
> 
> Yeah but he can only have done so much driving in a parking lot.


Is it safe to drive with an instructor if you are new or no?


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

Cataclysm said:


> Yeah but he can only have done so much driving in a parking lot.


I'm sure he's done more driving than I did when I went on the road. I only got to drive in a parking lot once.


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

MisterPerfect said:


> Is it safe to drive with an instructor if you are new or no?


Do you know how to drive in a straight line and not hit what is in front of you? Do you know how to drive at the correct speed? Do you know how to stop? Do you know how to turn?

If you can do those things, then yes.


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

Add to the above:

Do you know how to use your side and rear view mirrors properly?
Do you know how to check your blind spot when lane changing?
Do you know which road signs/rules are important for not causing death; to yourself or another?


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> Is it safe to drive with an instructor if you are new or no?


The instructor will probably recognize your skill level and plan the lesson accordingly. But I still wouldnt recommend it based on personal experience.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Cataclysm said:


> The instructor will probably recognize your skill level and plan the lesson accordingly. But I still wouldnt recommend it based on personal experience.


How likely is it to crash with an instructor?


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

MisterPerfect said:


> How likely is it to crash with an instructor?


Unlikely as hell. They have a break, a clutch and a throttle on their side of the car so if something goes wrong they can take control of the car. And that's not likely to happen if you just do what they say.


----------

